

Arbitrary code execution in Mobile Safari, POC for iOS 7.1.x - tmbeihl
https://github.com/feliam/CVE-2014-4377

======
zaroth
Very interesting to see the PDF which causes the code execution being built up
inside mkCrash.py.

